
Apply HN: Simitless: Custom business apps for intelligence, no code - fafournier
Hi, we are Simitless [www.simitless.com]. We are building an online platform to enable every expert to contribute their part to organizing and structuring the human information of the world.<p>So, what is it exactly we are doing? Our prototype-platform allows creating data apps for Market and Business Intelligence. For example, an expert in any domain, be it industry, research, journalism… has lots of data. These data are scattered on different spreadsheets, etc. Difficult to have an overview, to search, to track. Unstructured = difficult to use. Using our platform, they can create their own data app fast and with minimal effort. Plus we enable real-time collaboration for any app that requires multiple users.<p>What is a data app and why would one need one? A data app is a kind of software that is made up of three main domains:<p><pre><code>  • data structuring, collection, and consolidation (a database),
  • data analysis (graphs, dashboards, reports),
  • data exploitation (resale, landing page, marketplace).
</code></pre>
These are the processes that any data analyst and any expert are very familiar with. Heck, we are all very familiar with these steps, as we all run our own projects.<p><pre><code>  • Create a database with its own structure.
  • Input data.
  • Visualize data with the graphs and dashboards.
  • Put the app up onto our marketplace and sell accesses to charts, dashboards, 
    database, etc. We provide our expert with a landing page (customizable), 
    take care of billing, invoicing...
</code></pre>
Our vision is to consolidate the world&#x27;s information. We aim at enabling the expert in each of us to capitalize on their knowledge and experience. Everybody will finally be able to contribute their part to organizing and structuring the human information of the world. And we would like to contribute our part to making the world a better place by providing ways of being better informed by means of structured, concrete, visible data.
======
kumarski
The landing page is very confusing.

I highly recommend taking a close look at apps like mulesoft and zapier to
benchmark your landing page copy.

It sounds exciting, but I got confused as I viewed the page.

Godspeed.

~~~
fafournier
Hey, thanks for the pointers! Is there anything, in particular, that you find
confusing? We have had that comment before but we're having a hard time
pinpointing what confuses people!

